# To all of Vernon's Friends here on Woody’s…



## 308 (Nov 16, 2004)

Vernon Holt... 


Let me start with saying that *Dad is OK…* 


I wanted to get that out before I continue to type… 


Now for the details… Last Thursday afternoon, as Dad was climbing into one of His ladder stands, He got apparently passed out and fell to the ground… that was sometime just before 3:30… 


I went after Him when He didn’t arrive back at camp at a time when He had sufficient time to do so…  


I got to Him some 4 hours after he had fallen… He informed me of what had happened and what he needed… I knew the same and started the ball rolling… 

Within another 25 minutes or so, Our Friend Mitchell Smith had directed two EMS crews and other concerned neighbors and club members to the site… It was a production that in my opinion could not have been better performed…

Today He is in the hospital and is in very good shape for the shape He’s in, as the old saying goes…


He has some broken bones, is very sore, and is extremely lucky…

I have been with Him and Mother until this trip home to take care of some business and will be back with Them but should be online some of the evenings at a hotel and will report along and along…

Now here’s my request… Please add His name to the others on Your Prayer list… 

More than one Miracle has already been granted… and We thank God, the One responsible for all Miracles…

Dad is 77 and took a very hard fall… He will be recovering for a while and will be back here soon enough to thank all of You for Your thoughts and Prayers…

Richard Holt aka 308

Ellijay, Georgia

p.s. I recovered His Woody’s cap and it’s hanging below the tv in His room… It made Him smile…

Again special thanks to Mitchell Smith, His Dad Matt Nowery and all the EMS and hospital staff that have worked with Dad…

Then there are those that I don’t know the names of… one of which had no personal interest, but was there in the water and briars as if it was His Dad… In a world when most only react if they have to… there was this One that came to help a stranger and didn’t turn back even though the EMS squads and other officials were on hand… He and Mitchell helped me beat a path through one of the finest briar patches that Wheeler county has to offer! Where a wren would have a tough time flying, we beat a wide path so that Dad could be carried to the road quickly…

I very humbly Thank You…


----------



## 308 (Nov 16, 2004)

*an update...*

This afternoon Dad took a walk down the hall for about 150 feet... and back with little assistance... there were Physical Therapy ladies on both sides but one only held His hand...

(Maybe that's what I need to do to get a girl to pay me some attention...) (just a thought...)


308...


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 16, 2004)

Vernon-
You ARE in our prayers.  I have seen a lot of fellows do a lot of funny things to get pretty young girls to hold their hands but this is a bit much!  

God is faithful and praise God you recovering.


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know. Praying for a speedy recovery. Get well soon


----------



## CAL (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr.Holt,
I am very sorry to hear you had a fall.I hope your stay at the hospital is a short one and you recover quickly.Keep your eyes on where you are going and off the nurses!That hospital floor is much harder than the brier patch.Just joshing,hurry back to Woodys,we all miss you!!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Nov 16, 2004)

Our prayers are with Vernon and pray for a speedy recovery.

Larry


----------



## fredw (Nov 16, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon*

Prayers sent.

Many thanks to the fine folks who where there to help also.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr. Vernon, my prayers are with you along with the others.  You always have something to teach us, so I'm looking for the many lessons you'll use this unfortunate situation to help us Woodyites become more knowledgable...  We've already learned how to get two pretty girls to walk with us -- Waiting for more  -- And, to hear of your continued recovery so you can get back on the horse (er, up in that ladder stand) soon...


----------



## Carp (Nov 16, 2004)

Get well soon, Mr. Holt.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 16, 2004)

Vernon, You know that we are all pulling for you. May God bless you with a speedy and FULL recovery.  We need you here....I mean who else could run the Outdoor Fact and Fiction and actually know what the heck they were talking about?

Be strong.

Jim


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 16, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

Have a speedy recovery Mr. Holt!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr. Vernon - My family and I are praying for a full and complete recovery  

Hope you get to go home soon so you can get back on Woody's. Be careful and don't push TOO hard


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon,*

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and look forward to seeing you back here at the campfire. So very thankful you are able to be up and about so soon after the fall.

God bless and keep you,

Al

PS: Thanks 308 for keeping us informed. Which hospital is your dad in?


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 16, 2004)

very sorry to hear of your accident mr vernon. as you well know, i consider you a great friend and a person whom i have sought wisdom and advice from on many occaisons. i will be praying for a complete recovery for you sir! thanks for keepin us informed 308, and if you could let us know where to send a get well card...it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Adam Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Prayer sent Mr. Holt! I wish you a full and speedy recovery!

Adam


----------



## Milkman (Nov 16, 2004)

Vernon, Richard and family.

I too will pray for a good recovery and continued blessings on your family. I am glad to hear of the progress so far.

Richard please post futher reports when you have time.

MM


----------



## Kdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr Holt, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  We hope that you have a full and speedy recovery.   

And remember, There are easier, and less painful, ways to get a few cute girls by your side.    

Kdog


----------



## sparky (Nov 16, 2004)

*get well*

prayers sent


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 16, 2004)

I will be praying for you to be quickly on the mend Mr. Holt. Thank God for all who helped you to get out and to a hospital.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr. Vernon,

Very sorry to hear about your accident, but glad to hear that you are on your way to recovery. Sounds like you have (and have had) some good people taking care of you.
We will be praying for your full recovery and awaiting your story of the incident in your unique style. You have alot of friends here on this board and hold the respect of us all.

God Bless you sir


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 16, 2004)

Uncle Vernon!

You can't draw your Mod pay if you're floppin' 'round on the ground!

Look in November's GON on page 62 and read it very carefully!

Seriously, proud to hear you are recovering well and hope to see you around the fire soon.

With prayers..............


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 16, 2004)

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  Thank God for watching over him!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr. Vernon, I'm praying for your speedy recovery!  

Thanks 308 for the report and thanks to all those that assisted in the rescue....


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

Get well soon Vernon.  Turkey season is not far away and we have a date with a turkey!


----------



## Keith48 (Nov 16, 2004)

We are praying!! Just tell your dad that he is expected back at the campfire right shortly! 

Thank God it was not worse.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 16, 2004)

btw 308, PLEASE TELL mr v that if he wanted to hang around purdy girls all he had to do was give up bein a dawg for just one day and he could have gotten close to the ones in my av. i'm glad you told us it was on a thursday. at first , i thought he might have ripped off the headphones in his stand listenin to the auburn game and gotten tangled up, then fell. please tell him i said that.


----------



## shotgun (Nov 16, 2004)

I wish you a speedy recovery and GOD'S speed in the coming months ahead Mr. Vernon.


----------



## hpurvis (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr V.

Praying for you.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 16, 2004)

308, let Mr. Vernon know that plenty of prayers are on the way!  And thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 18, 2004)

We love you and we need you Mr. Holt!

Get Well Soon!

Gage


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. Vernon;

I pray everything goes well with you. Have a speedy recovery, miss you!


----------



## dbone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Vernon ??*

Wow !! The site is down  a few days and this is the first thread we get to come back to ?? Thank the Lord you're OK God speed in your recovery and come back soon we need you here , You and yours will be in our familys prayers let us know if there's anything we can do to help out ----------- Ray,


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. Vernon take care we will be praying for you.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 18, 2004)

308
I don't have the pleasure of knowing your dad personally but know the kind of man he is from his posts here on the forum and the very high regard he is held in from the people here that do know him. He is and will continue to be in my families prayers. Prayers for a full and speedy recovery!
Teach


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr Vernon, Get Well Soon.


Jim M.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 18, 2004)

, get well soon


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the accident, Mr. Vernon.  But glad to hear that you are doing as well as you are.  Further proof that He watches over everything that you do......

Rest assured that you are being lifted up in prayer by the members of the finest forum on the internet.

Hope to see you logged on real soon.

May God continue to bless you and Mrs. Holt.

Keep us updated, 308.

The Snakeman


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 18, 2004)

We all are but fragil beings here on this earth, and our human bodies do often fail us..but it is by faith that we are healed and as Mr Holt has allways been a faithfull witness to the love of Christ Jesus on this forum, it is my prayer that God would restore him to continue His good works and reward Vernon with many more hunts..... I grew up there in Ellijay and hope to meet you folks one day....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 18, 2004)

308,
I had NO idea!     Please tell your dad he is definitely on our prayer list.  I have had the distinct pleasure of meeting Mr. Vernon on a couple of occasions and he is a first class gentleman by anyone's definition.  This board is better for his participation and that is indisputable.   I look forward to him sharing his wisdom with us again VERY SOON!!  
Please make sure and tell him, we are VERY glad he is recovering and are all very thankful it was not worse.  As knowledgeable an outdoorsman as he is, he'll still see 10 times the deer we will if he decides to hunt from a MUCH lower elevation from now on.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Razorback (Nov 18, 2004)

Vernon  My prayers are their for you.  

You have much more wisdom to pass on to us before 308 gets the throne. 

I'm glad the briar patch cushioned your fall.    You get back on your feet soon but do take advantage of the cute nurses when it comes time to get around the hospital and   don't forget those sponge baths.


----------



## Cward (Nov 18, 2004)

Get well very soon Vernon, we miss ya buddy!


----------



## Hardy (Nov 18, 2004)

I've also been away from the site and hate to hear the news about the Mr. Vernon's accident. 

Glad to hear he's doing better and hope he continues to improve and makes a full recovery. I have a great amount of respect for him and his vast knowledge.

You can count on my prayers and hope he makes it back soon.


----------



## coastga (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank GOD for his Mercy! I just put in a prayer for your dad and hope for his quick recovery.

Coastga


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 18, 2004)

So sorry to here of your accident. My prayers are with you and hope you make a speedy recovery. Take care and hope to here from you soon.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm praying for you too Mr.Vern.

This fire just ain't as warm without you and your wisdom.


Get well soon


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2004)

*Prayers for a speedy recovery*

Add ours to the others.  Hope you have a swift recovery.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2004)

You are in my Prayers Vernon. Get well real soon and get back on here. May God Bless.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 18, 2004)

Vernon,

We are with you 110%!  God be with you and your family through this and always.  I wish you well and that God heals you quick enough for another deer hunt this year -- turkey season ain't far off!

You're always in our heart and minds!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 18, 2004)

Vernon, get well soon. I miss your thoughtful insight here. You are in my prayers.


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Nov 19, 2004)

*Get Well Soon*

Mr. Veron,
Hope you have a speedy recovery. I got the cedar wood you sent by Al and now we need to get together and make some of that wood squak something like a turkey or some other pesky critter. We will keep you and yours in our prayers. I found out recently that your pastor is the son of my wife's first cousin- we may be related brother. Watch out for the wife when you're trapsing up and down the hall with those two nurses-we don't need any further injuries at this time.

Your Friend Missing Ridge


----------



## HT2 (Nov 19, 2004)

*308.....*

Thanks for the info....

Mr. Vernon is a special man and we are all thinkin' of him.....

Tell him to hang tough and he'll back in business before you know it....

Our prayers are with him and Mrs. Billie.....


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 19, 2004)

May all of prayers help with your recovery, and speedy return to hunting.  

Richard (308) let him use your laptop…..


----------



## Hambone (Nov 19, 2004)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Mr. Vernon have been sent.

Get well soon.


----------



## goldentrout (Nov 19, 2004)

Take care and we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## pendy (Nov 19, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon*

I was so sorry to hear about your accident. I will pray that you are out of the hospital soon. The fire is dim without you here. You are a very special man.


----------



## early riser (Nov 21, 2004)

:speechles . Site was down before I left for Crabapple and have been out of town for 4 days and just got in. What a terrible way to open up Woodys and find out about the accident.

Here's wishing and praying for a speedy recovery Vernon   .

e.r.


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Nov 21, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon*

We're all thinking of you every day and praying for a full and quick recovery.


----------



## LKennamer (Nov 21, 2004)

*May God be with you, Vernon!*

Hurry back, brother!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 22, 2004)

Vernon,
I need you back on board! You've really helped me learn a lot about hunting from your shared experience-- and I ain't done learning yet!


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 22, 2004)

How's Mr. Holt doing?  Still praying for a swift recovery and return to the board


----------



## gabuckeye (Nov 22, 2004)

Mr. Holt,
My prayers and hopes are with you.  Speedy recovery!
You are the most respected person on Woody's!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 23, 2004)

May God be with you and guide you through your recovery.  Hurry back Mr. Holt!


----------



## denny (Dec 1, 2004)

I hope my late prayers will help your recovery Mr. Holt.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 5, 2004)

Still in thoughts and prayers.  any update? I sure do miss reading Mr. Holt's posts. Praying that recovery is as pain free as possible. Hoping for a wonderful CHRISTMAS time at the Holt house!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 5, 2004)

MR. Holt .....Prayers are sent for a Speedy recovery and speedy return to the Woods and a Warm Campfire !!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2004)

Been away from the fire.

     Sorry to hear about your accident Mr. Holt.  I hope that the lord offers you a speedy recovery and a huge buck on your return to the woods.  Please be assured that you are loved and missed on Woodys.  God bless yall.  Maybe we can take these lemons and make lemonade.  Let this be a reminder for us all to wear those safety belts, we would hate to lose someone to something we all love so much.

MBD


----------

